# Ranking the best (and worst!) All-In-One Orchestral Libraries for Beginners | Tier List



## zedmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Which All-In-One orchestral library is best for beginners? Here are my best (and worst!) picks in one epic video.

What are *YOUR *S-Tier all-in-one orchestras for beginners?

Disclaimer: Personal opinion. I own a good chunk of these libs + did quite some research, but mistakes may happen, lots of info packed in the vid. No guarantees. No affiliates. Hope this is helpful to some! Much love <3


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2022)

Out of curiosity, how is Berlin Orchestra relegated to a lower tier due to price when it’s cheaper than one of the libraries one tier above?

Purely trying to understand the thought process here, not engage in tribalism.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 6, 2022)

If you're going to compare two libraries, use the same music so we can HEAR what you're talking about (aka Amadeus). Lost interest at that point.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 6, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> Which All-In-One orchestral library is best for beginners? Here are my best (and worst!) picks in one epic video.
> 
> What are *YOUR *S-Tier all-in-one orchestras for beginners?
> 
> Disclaimer: Personal opinion. I own a good chunk of these libs + did quite some research, but mistakes may happen, lots of info packed in the vid. No guarantees. No affiliates. Hope this is helpful to some! Much love <3



find it strange how some are ranked lower than the direct competitor. (HOOPUS vs Prime e.g. Or BBC SO core vs PRO)
I mean, BBC SO PRO is better than core in many ways, and during sales it's just a little bit more expensive than core on normal pricing is. 

All in all i disagree on several ranks you gave products. 

Look what i've done: i disputed your undisputed ranking..


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 6, 2022)

The best All-In-One orchestral library for beginners, where price is a factor? EWQLSO, no contest.


----------



## zedmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Out of curiosity, how is Berlin Orchestra relegated to a lower tier due to price when it’s cheaper than one of the libraries one tier above?
> 
> Purely trying to


1 mic mix only for a similarly high regular price made me rank it lower than BBCSO Pro.



RogiervG said:


> find it strange how some are ranked lower than the direct competitor. (HOOPUS vs Prime e.g. Or BBC SO core vs PRO)
> I mean, BBC SO PRO is better than core in many ways, and during sales it's just a little bit more expensive than core on normal pricing is.
> 
> All in all i disagree on several ranks you gave products.
> ...


I think this makes sense if you consider the criteria mentioned in the intro:
- price
- content range
- sound/tone
- expandability
...from what I would recommend a *beginner.*

To me, BBCSO Core is a better deal for a person who wants to start with orchestral composing than BBCSO Pro.

I had to stick with regular prices because I can't anticipate upcoming sales prices for almost 20 products nor keep them up to date in the video.

> All in all i disagree on several ranks you gave products.

It makes me happy that this implies you agreed with _some_ of them! :D



RonOrchComp said:


> The best All-In-One orchestral library for beginners, where price is a factor? EWQLSO, no contest.


As part of composer cloud, you mean? Great and accessible deal indeed.


----------

